# logic3 rumble pad. need help



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a logic3 rumble pad which drivers don't work on. i tried the logitech gamming software but it didn't find the controller. how can I get drivers for it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it seen in device manager? Does it work at all?


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Is it seen in device manager? Does it work at all?


it works fine but drivers won't recognize it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually XP has the drivers needed, what are you trying to get it to do?


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm trying to get logitech profiler to remap the buttons.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I assume you have tried these> http://www.logic3.com/details/?prod=254


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes I have. It says didn't find device.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Double check that it is the JP274 model then, Uninstall it in device manager and restart with it plugged in when windows "discovers" it point to the driver


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

The CD is long gone.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the company. They will send you the correct drivers by email.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver download is on the link above> http://www.logic3.com/details/?prod=254


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's the gameport driver. I don't have one.


----------



## elazar55 (Aug 13, 2009)

wait no it's not.


----------

